# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month April 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the Month Competition for April 2012. Please enter only your own photo, and only one photo each month. You may enter the same photo again if it hasn't won any of the previous competitions.

Enter your photo in this thread and voting will start at the beginning of April.

----------


## Kristen

Hey. 
this is my whites tree frogs home, it's not the most fancy but they love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## KingCam

Tiger Salamander Tank (Newly Remodeled)

----------


## Autumn

Whites Tree frog enclosure.....40 gal vertical build. Just finished it last week  :Smile:

----------


## bobert

my tree frog tank

----------


## TheRobert346

My Australian Green Tree Frog enclosure Exo Terra 45x45x60 Glass Terrarium

----------


## meester

my first terrarium for 6 fire bellied toads.

----------


## IrishRonin

This is my terrarium for my 5 bumblebee walking toads. It's hard to see but there's a stream that runs through it to a pond at the left

----------


## Nano

This is my tank.

It hosts some White's tree frogs and also some Stripped Marsh Frogs.  There are also some fishes and tadpoles in the pond.

The background is made of expanding foam, coco peat and branches.  It has a canister filter that extracts the water from the pond, and pulls it back in through the top left, where it get's into a hollow log, and then into the concave log that acts as a water slide or stream redirecting the water back to the pond.

Here it is:

----------


## Gail

2 Fowler's Toad, 40 gal breeder tank.

----------


## Savannah

Here's mine.

----------


## Kristen87

My 6 foot paludarium for my 4 spoilt white's... Kinda hard to fit it all in one shot because its so big and its in the hallway, but here goes (:

----------


## Don

Hi All, Just want to post that this contest is now closed and the poll will be posted soon.

Thank,
Don

----------


## Nano

Thanks so much for your votes people!  :-))

It was our first tank and we've learned a lot in the process!

We have just finished a NEW setup with my son last night.  It looks similar to this one as we used the same process for building the background, but we made a few improvements and added some new things, like a rain system, a better pond/aquarium (with new fishes) and a new waterfall...   still would like a mist system but that might take a while ;-)

As soon as I get new batteries for my camera I'll take some pictures of the new enclosure.

----------

